# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أعذب أبيات شعراء البحر!!

## ريمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
ارتأيت أن أخصص بابا لأعذب ما قاله البحارة من أشعار! وهي في نفس الوقت دعوة لكل الأعضاء على أن يضعوا هنا أجمل ما راقهم من أبيات مع الإشارة إلى صاحب البيت أو الأبيات... وطالما هذه الفكرة تصادف عيد الأم فاسمحوا لي أن أبدأ من هنا:
أنـا لـــولاك عــن ربّـــي
لـعـشـت الـعـمـر مبتعدا

وفـكـري بات مـنـغـلـقــا
وفـهـمـي صـار مـنـعَـقِـدا

كـفـانـي أنـنّـي رجـــلٌ
سـعـيـدٌ مـنـذ أن ولــدا

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أمي...للشاعر الألق: سلطان الركيبات.
__________________
أنا أكتب الشعر ..أنا موجود...
أنا أول المتعبدين..وآخر الشهداء..

ريمي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شعر رائع والله  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## ريمي

طيب وين شعرك ولمين ومين كاتبه :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

الله يبارك فيك

----------

